# 2000 !!!!!



## Dorschdiggler (22. Oktober 2003)

PETE HAT 2000 !!!! GRATULATION UND WEITER SO !!!!!


----------



## Dorsch1 (22. Oktober 2003)

:z*Suuuuuper Pete* :z 

Deine Arbeit im Bilderforum ist einfach Spitze.#h


----------



## Hummer (22. Oktober 2003)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, mein Gutster! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Maddin (22. Oktober 2003)

*Happy Posting!!*


----------



## Ace (22. Oktober 2003)

Weiter so Pete...bist schließlich der einzige angelnde Lehrer den ich kenne


----------



## wolle (23. Oktober 2003)

@ Pete
WEITER SO #h


----------



## hecht24 (23. Oktober 2003)

hi pete
auch dir zu ehren ein kleines gedicht.

pete der lehrer aus berlin
kann gar viele fische ziehn.
grossgrundbesitzer auf ruegen ist er auch
das regt die bolschewisten auf


:m :m :m


----------



## Truttafriend (23. Oktober 2003)

Meinen Herzlichsten#h


----------

